# New Loft Owner



## newloftowner (Sep 16, 2008)

Greetings all from Southern California. We just bought the 27 Loft and are busy getting it broken in. We have 3 kids and 2 german Shepherds. While searching various sites and dealerships we literally stumbled over the Loft and new right away it was right for us. We like mainly coastal camping and this makes every site a "beachfront" spot. The garage serves as a great sleeping place for the dogs, or me if I am in the doghouse.







Looking forward to getting to some of the get aways we saw listed here. See you soon!


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Congrats and welcome. Hope you like the loft.
Brian


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Welcome to the Outbacker family! Glad you found us!


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

Congrats and welcome. Can't wait to hear how that unit works for you. There is one parked on the lot of the dealership we purchased our Outback from and I pass it everyday going to work. The loft is up and catches my eye from the highway. Have fun.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

So-Cal in the house !

Welcome and hope you enjoy the new loft. It's a very interesting rig.

Jim


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Congrats and Welcome to Outbackers! Hope you and your family enjoy the new OB Loft. It has been talked about quite a bit around here so I'm sure we'll be picking your brain a lot in the near future. Have Fun.

Brad


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi newloftowners









Welcome and Congrats on your new Outback! 

You're a pioneer...I believe that you're our first member with a Loft!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*Hello and Congratualtions !!! * Let us know how you like the LOFT..

oh ya...*YOU MUST SEND PICTURES !!!!*


----------



## NEWOUTBACKER07 (May 17, 2008)

newloftowner said:


> Greetings all from Southern California. We just bought the 27 Loft and are busy getting it broken in. We have 3 kids and 2 german Shepherds. While searching various sites and dealerships we literally stumbled over the Loft and new right away it was right for us. We like mainly coastal camping and this makes every site a "beachfront" spot. The garage serves as a great sleeping place for the dogs, or me if I am in the doghouse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS ! I LOVE THE LOFT STYLE. MAY GET ONE IF I SALE MINE. ENJOY....


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Congratulations on the new Loft Outback, now if we could get a Loft owner in Northern Cal so we could see one at a rally here.







Hey maybe you might want to do a trip up our way, we are trying to setup a rally for Northern Cal early next year and it would be fun to have a Loft there so we all could see one. Have fun.


----------



## Chuck-N-June (Oct 21, 2006)

Congratulations! Im jealous! Ive been wanting to see one up close and personal! Welcome to the Outback family, you are going to love this site!
Enjoy your camper!


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Finally!! We have a Loft in the family!! Welcome to the site!!--Mike


----------



## jtbmoore (Apr 29, 2008)

Bring it to the Rally in October at Newport Dunes.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

WELCOME AND CONGRATS on the new TT.

Bob


----------



## Colorado Campers (Apr 20, 2004)

WELCOME







and Congrats on your new trailer. It will be exciting to hear about your future adventures in the LOFT. Enjoy and have fun.


----------



## newloftowner (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks to all for the welcome. We can't make the Rally next month, but will definitely make 09. Pictures and other info to be uploaded soon (as soon as my 12 year old shows me how to do it).


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Welcome to Outbakers newloftowner!


----------

